# firestar 40 cal pistol: Extractor Needed



## byrdman91554 (Mar 18, 2013)

I own a forestar 40 cal semi auto pistol.
am in need of an extractor.
can anyone help?
thanks!
robert byrd
tampa, florida


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

according to this article the M40 and M43 parts are identical and interchangeable.

Star Firearms : Firestar Series Pistols



> Model 43 & 40 The model 43 and 40 are mechanically identical, and in fact almost all parts are interchangable. The only difference is in caliber.


to that end you might consider jumping on this auction quickly!

Rare Star Firestar M43: firing pin + extractor : Small Pistol Parts at GunBroker.com


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

There's also: Firearm Parts & Accessories | Military Surplus | Numrich Gun Parts


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

also try here.....Star Gun Repair Parts from Bob's Gun Shop


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

i went to Numrich first in my search. normally they have the goods but the only parts they have are for the Star Old Model. about all else they have are Star mags.


----------

